

Scott Aaronson: From computational complexity to quantum mechanics - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/21/information/ingenious-scott-aaronson

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9074033](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9074033)

